# Park Assist not working



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello

As the title says, the park assist in my cruze 2010 LS has stopped working. 

It has been working without issues untill now. When gear is set in reverse it gives a single beep, and the dash shows an icon ( 'P' with a cone shape).
This morning the little beep was heard and the icon displayed, but sensors didn't give me anything.
Now, no beep and no icon in the dash.

Anyone can give a pointers on what to check before turning it over to the overpaid-pros?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure the rear bumper is clean. Mine screamed at me this morning due to snow & ice buildup. Also, if you don't get the beep when you put the car in reverse make sure it's turned on in the infotainment system.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

obermd said:


> Make sure the rear bumper is clean. Mine screamed at me this morning due to snow & ice buildup. Also, if you don't get the beep when you put the car in reverse make sure it's turned on in the infotainment system.


thanks for the reply. I did read other posts about issues with the sensors being dirty or covered with snow/ice. So I just tried wioing the sensors although they didn't look dirty.
It seem the icon in the dash comes on randomly, but no initial beep and nothing when backing up to obstacles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kilnakorr said:


> thanks for the reply. I did read other posts about issues with the sensors being dirty or covered with snow/ice. So I just tried wioing the sensors although they didn't look dirty.
> It seem the icon in the dash comes on randomly, but no initial beep and nothing when backing up to obstacles.


The no initial beep indicates the circuit through the sensors isn't complete. Put the car on a lift and take a close look at the inside of the rear bumper. You're looking for a broken wire that runs from sensor to sensor. The problem is most likely damage to either a sensor, a sensor mount, or the wiring as all these are exposed to the elements on the inside of the bumper cover.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, I did another wipe of the sensors. Cleared out the trunk (read somewhere else that wet stuff in the trunk/high humidity could cause issues and a had a semi-soaked blanket in there).
It seems to be working again. A few things though:

1. Beeping is alot lower than it used to be.
2. the icon in the dash is not lit - maybe it shouldn't show up unless there's an issue? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine works and I've never seen a dash indicator, so I'm guessing that the indicator is only if there's a problem. 

By "lower" do you mean quieter or lower pitch?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Only time I saw anything on the dash of my 2012 was the messages saying "service park assist" if something was almost directly behind the car or snow/ice on it. Otherwise, no light.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Only time I saw anything on the dash of my 2012 was the messages saying "service park assist" if something was almost directly behind the car or snow/ice on it. Otherwise, no light.


OP has a 2010. I think it's safe to assume it's set up a bit differently then our US Cruze.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

thanks for all the replies. @obermd; It's not a different pitch, just lower as if volume has been decreased. I checked the system settings and it is set to 'high'.

I'm also starting to think the icon displaying is a warning light, so there's probably been some issue all along.
Guess, I'll just need to give it time and see what happens. Right now everything is good except the low beep volume.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The beep into reverse on my 2012 isn't very loud. The volume on the sensors is louder. Put your car into reverse while sitting close to something and see if they work.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

obermd said:


> The beep into reverse on my 2012 isn't very loud. The volume on the sensors is louder. Put your car into reverse while sitting close to something and see if they work.


The initial beep and sensor sound is very much the same. Maybe I just remember them being louder?
The best news is the sensor works without issues now, so I just gotta turn down the music/radio volume when in reverse


----------

